
Best Linux Apps for Advanced Users and Hackers - macco
https://rockiger.com/en/blog-en/best-linux-apps/
======
naibafo
I would recommend keepassxc instead of keepassx, mpv for videos/multimedia.

Those are no advanced users / hackers apps, rather entry level.

~~~
cpburns2009
I use KeePassX on Ubuntu (I liked v1.x's multi-window interface better than
v2.x's single window). What are the advantages of KeePassXC over KeePassX?

~~~
naibafo
There was a Hackernews thread a while ago [1]

Basically, KeePassX is maintained by one person and hasn't seen activity in
quite a while. keepassxc is a community fork, they continue development, and
merged various bugfixes as well as new features.

Additional Features according to project page: [2]

* Auto-Type on all three major platforms (Linux, Windows, macOS)

* Twofish encryption

* YubiKey challenge-response support

* TOTP generation

* CSV import

* Command line interface

* DEP and ASLR hardening

* Stand-alone password and passphrase generator

* Password strength meter

* Using website favicons as entry icons

* Merging of databases

* Automatic reload when the database was changed externally

* KeePassHTTP support for use with PassIFox in Mozilla Firefox, chromeIPass in Google Chrome and Chromium and passafari in Safari.

* Many bug fixes

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13468261](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13468261)
[2] [https://keepassxc.org/project](https://keepassxc.org/project)

------
anc84
This is low-level spam.

------
mugsie
Missing Sublime Text as an editor, and Terminator as a terminal. Maybe the
title should go to "31 Linux Apps used by an Advanced User", or the page title
"31 Linux Apps you will love" ?

~~~
bassman9000
Gave up on Terminator for Tilix: less crashes, can save panel placements, and
other goodies.

~~~
mugsie
I honestly would love an iTerm2 port to Linux. Having the panel splits being
actual tmux panes is amazing

------
krylon
Just my 2 cents, but I would - once again - recommend the Dillo web browser. I
has its drawbacks, there is no Javascript, and CSS support is ... not awesome.

But on the upside, you can have dozens of tabs open and still use less RAM
than a freshly started instance of Firefox or Chrome.

Due to the Javascript/CSS situation, many web sites look broken or just remain
blank, but it's great for reading documentation where you can easily have
dozens of tabs open at a time.

(There is a Windows port, too, but last time I checked it was very unstable.)

~~~
dijit
While we're on the subject of esoteric browsers. I'd recommend qutebrowser.
It's WebKit based and has a few quirks (YouTube full screen doesn't work) but
it's by far the most complete browser with vim keybinds.

If you love Firefox for vimperator I implore you to try qutebrowser.

~~~
naibafo
> It's WebKit based

They will soon make the switch to webenginge as default [1]

I can also highly recommend qutebrowser, especially with
vimperator/pentadactyl in firefox becoming deprecated once version 57 is out.

[1]
[https://github.com/qutebrowser/qutebrowser/issues/2335](https://github.com/qutebrowser/qutebrowser/issues/2335)

------
issaria
Entry level app at best, hackers? Unlikely.

~~~
pikzel
Agreed. The site actually says "Starting with Linux on your laptop and want to
know which apps you should use?"

It's great tips for beginner users, but advanced users and "hackers" waste
their time scrolling through a list of apps like Firefox, VLC and Gimp.

------
miloshadzic
Nice advertorial

~~~
hibbelig
What is being advertised?

~~~
r3bl
> This is a shameless plug; I am the author of Akiee, but I really think Akiee
> is one of the best task managers out there.

------
roddhjav
A list of apps for advanced user without command line tools like pass
([https://www.passwordstore.org/](https://www.passwordstore.org/)), vim,
git... Seriously?

------
silur
how are these for advanced users and hackers? A REAL advanced/hacker entry
setup would be: Internet: -Lynx -w3m Office, text editors, TODO list, note
keeping: -Vim -Emacs Dev tools: -vagrant (headless) -git -language setup of
choice (gcc, python javac ....) Security: -GPG -pass -openssl clu Multimedia:
-mplayer Graphics: -imagemagic Games: -nethack Productivity: -i3 -xclip -xterm

------
almostthere9999
Freemind was superseeded by Freemind years ago...

Hacker tools: ssh, vi, tmux, git, gpg, nc, battleOfWesnoth, ...

------
notavailable
atom for 'advanced users and hackers'? check that again ;)

~~~
owebmaster
I'm a 10 years emacs user and considering move to atom. Why do you think it is
not suitable for advanced users and hackers?

------
lj3
This post is worth reading if only for the Typora suggestion. Finally, I have
a WYSIWYG replacement for Haroopad!

Granted, most of these apps probably aren't for advanced users and hackers,
but there's still some damned good app suggestions here.

------
notavailable
i'd suggest vim and sublime text 3 as editors. atom is really a poor choice if
you do serious work in an editor

------
jhasse
This is missing Visual Studio Code and MPV.

